# php........



## bAsHer (6. Apr. 2008)

Und zwar ich habe das problem wen ich meine seite öffnen dan kan ich sehen was in der index steht und nicht das was ich ausgeführt habe z.B ein bild dan steht da nur der code.Und das bild kommt nicht <-- Das war ein beispiel

Wie kan ich die 

index.html
index.htm
index.php
index.php5
index.php4
index.php3
index.shtml
index.cgi
index.pl
index.jsp
Default.htm
default.htm

Anschalten es geht im moment nur das index.html der rest nicht.Es zeigt dan nur was drinne steht aber ausführen tut es es nicht


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2008)

Ändere die DirectoryIndex Direktive in der apache Konfigurationsdatei, so dass dort alle diese Dateinamen aufgelistet sind.


----------



## bAsHer (7. Apr. 2008)

Zitat von bAsHer:


> index.html
> index.htm
> index.php
> index.php5
> ...


Es steht doch schon drinnq.Aber es geht nicht


----------



## bAsHer (9. Apr. 2008)

kan mir jemand helfen warum es mir bei mir nicht geht.Also nochmal das problem:

Das steht zumbeispiel in der index.php index.php:

<img src="http://meinehp.de/meinbild.jpg">


So wen ich jetzt auf die seite gehe zeigt es den Code an aber nicht das bild.Was kan ich da machen ?


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2008)

Wenn er Code anzeift anstatt ihn zu parsen, dann hat das nichts mit der Directory Index Direktive zu tun. Stell bitte sicher, dass mod_php in Deinem Apache geladen ist und falls Du ISPConfig verwendest, dass auch der Haken bei php in den Webseiten Einstellungen gesetzt ist.


----------



## bAsHer (9. Apr. 2008)

Ich habe dir eine private Message geschickt <--


----------



## bAsHer (10. Apr. 2008)

Muss man für jeden Kunde den jeweiligen ortner der beim kunde ist vielleicht irgentwelche rechte freigeben damit das angezeigt wird ? 

Auser das PHP Ankreuzen


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2008)

Nein, ainfach nur php aktivieren und dann die php scripte in das web verzeichnis legen. Wenn Du Deinen Server enstprechend dem perfect setup howto installiert hast, ist nichts weiteres zu machen. Stell aber sicher, dass du die scripte ins richtige Verzechnis gelegt hast, also mit dem ftp user hochlädst, bei dem Du die administrator checkbox angekreuzt hast.


----------

